

Bitcoin Exchanges In India Shut Down After Regulator Warning - testrun
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/27/bitcoin-exchanges-in-india-shut-down-after-regulator-warning/

======
scottoreilly
What's weird is that this didn't move the market at all and the news out of
China a few weeks ago tanked prices. Is China just that much more of a player
in the bitcoin economy?

